# Honda EU2000 Generator how much to rebuild?



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I passed on buying a working but heavily used Honda EU2000 last week while on vacation for $200. Seller claimed it works but smokes. Didnt mention how much tho.
I did a real quick search on the net but didnt find any cost estimates. 
Did I pass up a great find or not. I would use it for my par 64 can on the boat, jetty, river and to run a window unit if we loose power and maybe the fridge. It would not be my primary gen just something quite to use at night after it was rebuilt


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

There's a Honda official dealer located behind the John Eagle Honda dealership (not associated with John Eagle) on West Rd just west of 290. Check with them on rebuilt costs. They will probably be high but will give you an idea. 

That's a 4 stroke so if its usin oil it's probably because it needs rings. The first owner didn't change oil frequently enough.

Howard


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Best deal on a new one is with this company. We bought two with them plus many friends have purchased them. No tax, no shipping charge. Great little unit. gb

http://www.wisesales.com/HondaGenNEW.html


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

KillaHookset said:


> I passed on buying a working but heavily used Honda EU2000 last week while on vacation for $200. Seller claimed it works but smokes. Didnt mention how much tho.
> I did a real quick search on the net but didnt find any cost estimates.
> Did I pass up a great find or not. I would use it for my par 64 can on the boat, jetty, river and to run a window unit if we loose power and maybe the fridge. It would not be my primary gen just something quite to use at night after it was rebuilt


Unless you are going to rebuild it yourself then you probably won't be saving enough money to justify buying this one over a new one. Now, if you were going to use it for parts or rebuild it yourself then I would say that is a decent deal but not necessarily great.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Big Willy said:


> Unless you are going to rebuild it yourself then you probably won't be saving enough money to justify buying this one over a new one. Now, if you were going to use it for parts or rebuild it yourself then I would say that is a decent deal but not necessarily great.


 you'll have a new engine and a wore out generator. buy a new one. my o2. if you do, don't set it in the dirt or sand.


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

galvbay said:


> Best deal on a new one is with this company. We bought two with them plus many friends have purchased them. No tax, no shipping charge. Great little unit. gb
> 
> http://www.wisesales.com/HondaGenNEW.html


That is where I got mine. Cheap people think alike.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

May just be a dirty air filter I see this often with honda gens


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Not worth rebuilding. If I owned it I would find a sucker to pay about $200 for it & buy a new one.


----------

